# 2005 6.0 F250 Turbo Diesel



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Got it! :thumbsup: Picked her up with 167k original one owner miles for $7500 cash. She's a full crew cab four door and professional full white without a scratch on her, full leather interior. Pics a coming.

Going in for the head studs and egr delete and new injectors and turbo within a few weeks. Trying for 550 rwhp.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Here she is, the ad on Craigslist. 
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/4668837144.html

Awesome truck!!


----------

